# bluetooth passkey for computer?



## trustfelix (Sep 11, 2007)

i have a m400 tablem and when i try to hook up my phone it works fine at first. It asks me to enter the passkey for the phone, which is by default 0000, well when i enter it the phone then asks for the passkey for the computer at which point entering 0000 doesn't work. What is the defalt passkey for the bluetooth of the actual computer?


----------



## JohnPro (Jun 12, 2007)

Should be the same as your phone!

Delete Bluetooth paired history in your phone then try again :wink:

So when your Phone says enter passkey type in 0 (0000 is just an example) then when the computer asks or it type in 0 aswell.


----------

